# Platinum solution?



## bengie84 (Oct 22, 2019)

Well let’s start at beginning I did a test batch of 500g of what best to describe as ceramic ram looking things crushed up topped with distilled water and some nitric acid left it to cook for a while did stanos test nice bright orange colour then like a moron as solution was a bit milky I added hcl and got massive precipitation of guessing silver so now I have filtered and separated silver from pt solution I added 15g of NH4CL to 50ml of water but nothing happened come to it this morning and there are long needle like salts on the bottom so I have no clue on how to proceed next any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 22, 2019)

Long needle like crystals sounds like lead chloride.

Did you ever use AR on your material? Pt is not very common in electronics and really hard to dissolve.

Göran


----------



## bengie84 (Oct 26, 2019)

As said I started with diluted nitric then added some hcl so I’m at a loss at the moment just waiting on some zinc to see if that will cement out any pgms then I’ll try and redisolve it with Ap and see if that will work with the ammonium chloride


----------



## anachronism (Oct 26, 2019)

Can we have a picture of the base material please? It's extremely easy for anyone to look at a Stannous test and assume Pt, however in reality it's very rare that it is in fact Pt. A visual of the base material would help a great deal.


----------



## snoman701 (Oct 26, 2019)

I think it’s iron. 

I know the chips you are talking about. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoman701 (Oct 26, 2019)

But even if it was pt, did you boil down to get rid of excess nitrates? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 26, 2019)

snoman701 said:


> did you boil down to get rid of excess nitrates?


Evaporate down.

Dave


----------



## snoman701 (Oct 26, 2019)

FrugalRefiner said:


> snoman701 said:
> 
> 
> > did you boil down to get rid of excess nitrates?
> ...



Good catch!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bengie84 (Nov 1, 2019)

Hey guys firstly no I haven’t boiled down as yet as for the material it came from I have added a photo also I have tried to search the web for some info but never found anything


----------



## anachronism (Nov 1, 2019)

Those look like tfts. Given the manufacturer and the use, it's certainly possible that they have Pt on them .


----------



## bengie84 (Nov 1, 2019)

Well I have around 20kgs or so of them going to take a few of the depopulated ones and try another test this time going straight into Ar and see what test says as for iron I can’t see how it is as there’s no magnetic properties


----------



## anachronism (Nov 1, 2019)

Stick one of each in the post and send it up to me I'll XRF them for you. I'm up in Wetherby and you're down in Gloucester so you can get one here quickly.


----------



## snoman701 (Nov 1, 2019)

Often pd/Ag...I’ve not seen pt, but wouldn’t be surprised by its existence. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bengie84 (Nov 1, 2019)

Not Gloucester I’m in Yorkshire myself if you pm an address I’ll send one out


----------



## anachronism (Nov 1, 2019)

Sent via PM.

Jon


----------

